# Other Pets > Birds >  My budgies (tons of pics)

## Rezizizizi

I've gotten into the habit of automatically waking up at like 5:30 or so because once the sun comes up at 6 every morning, these guys go insane.

Bud was the first one I got. He's a grey opaline single factor violet and I got him from Petco on November 1, 2016. I know chain pet stores are terrible at taking care of their animals but I see me getting them as more of me wanting to help them more than to support the people there. Although the guy who got Bud was really nice and gentle with the birds. He is a picky, stubborn, and moody bird, but if I didn't have him my flock would be a total disaster probably (even though he's the one who was picking on Sam first but that's not the point).




That sock he was standing on, we had to give it to him because he refused to let go. Those clothes were just out of the dryer and he fell asleep in them. He also liked to get down in between the cushions of the couch for some reason. Thankfully no one sat on him because we have a family history of not really paying attention to what's behind us :p




That's a little blurry but I guess I moved a bit when I took it.



He also decided to be an ostrich once....



This is him getting curious about the two cockatiel babies that we had.



This is a bonus: if you can find him in this picture you did better than all of my friends

Sammy is a female clearwing sky blue opaline and is currently having a heavy molt around her eyes. She's pretty energetic but she's also skittish around hands. She always has been though she was the one who was always burying herself in my hair. She's now the one who picks on the other two and will fight them to the death over food. Not even joking though because I think she really would. She could be a little devil underneath all those feathers.



Sam on the right



I really like this one because of how bright it is compared to the rest of my pictures. I also had the curtains open.



The infamous smiling bird :p She was actually just breathing with her beak open because I guess she was stressed out from being near me but it looks like she's smiling.



This I think wasn't that long ago but she was just chilling at the end of my bed, contemplating whether she should jump off or not. I'm pretty sure she did too.



She also likes my boot. Can't forget that.



Broke two blood feathers because her flights just always break or come out because she was always hitting things. She still does but not as bad. But her face was enough to convince me to let it go since it wasn't bleeding at all anymore and they both fell out and she's good. Except I think she currently has another one messed up again. Gotta get her some bubble wrap



look at that face



Poor girl's molt. Took this picture just this morning. She looks so thin to me because of it too.

I have a ton of pictures of her I'm sorry. I also got her on November 8th (the day after my birthday) and lets just say that she fell off the perch once and Bud grabbed her by the beak and just held onto her then dropped her. I know what role he'd play in a horror movie.

Lemon was the last one I got but I'm hoping that a lady near us can give me another one because she has 12 of them and her little sister raised them which is good. But I'll get on that topic seven years after I get it :p

Lemon is an olive green single factor violet. I got all of them at petco actually just so you know. This little baby was THE ONE in that cage. I was tempted to return him but I'm so glad I didn't. He's so sweet, gentle, vocal, fluffy and just everything you'd expect from a budgie. His voice is really soft and quiet and it's really cute but yes he gets loud. No doubt.
This little guy's tail was a mess when we got him.



I don't know what happened but I know there was a wire like thing (I think it was that middle part of the feather where the soft thingie grows from what are these terms) and I was worried to death about it. It actually felt like a thin copper wire or a wire you'd feel in earphones when the rubber tears. But



He's fine now  :Smile: 

He loves to just start chirping and singing in his sleep, run back and forth across the cage and sing, bob his head at everything, and he's the most vocal bird that I've had that didn't make me want to throw it out the window (coughsihadtwocockatielscough)



This is him chirping at a doe that was in the backyard. The screen on my window is the bane of my existence when I take pictures. It's saved my birds' lives three times actually.

But yeah here's a ton of pics of my babies. If you'd like some pics of the tiels then I'll do that too.
Bud and Lemon are fluffed up next to each other and Lemon's singing I'll get that pic and put it here in a min

----------


## Rezizizizi

I got Lemon on January 1st I think. Either that or the third. I'm pretty sure it was the first though. I forgot that part.

----------


## Rezizizizi

Ok there's the image that took seven hundred years to upload

----------


## PythonLover137

Beautiful birds you have there! I have one female blue (sorry I'm not familiar with the fancy color terms) named Skye.

----------


## Rezizizizi

Oh trust me I had to have someone else tell me what their mutations were  :Embarassed:  Is she sky blue or one of the blue and greyish black ones?

----------


## artgecko

Nice birds!
Last year I purchased some English show budiges and then got a pair of parakeets from petco to keep them company.  They are colorful and fun to watch, but boy do they make a mess...and LOUD lol.  Right now, mine are living in half of a double critter nation.  I'm hoping to open up the whole DCN and give them the full cage once I find another cage for my female canaries.   The budgies are easily 50% larger than the parakeets and a lot less active.  They are also more docile when you have to handle them.  The breeder I got them from raises all his birds in an outdoor aviary, so these have not been tamed, but they will not bite when you do have to take them out of their cage.

Here's a pic of both of the budgies.  Male is the blue normal, female is the light green pied 
 

A better pic of the hen.. She is so pretty


Here's a pic of the two parakeets.  They are not fully grown yet, but I've been told they both appear female.  They are little turds... Will bite all day long when I have to handle them (and bite hard lol)

----------

